# Is 20gm too much?



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

The double 58mm Portafilter that came with my machine appears to be of 20gm capacity. Is drinking say five 20gm expresso each day too much coffee?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

A 20g dose is going to yield on average 50mg. From what I've read, on a daily basis you should have no more than around 300mg to prevent long-term issues. That puts you under the max.

The other point though is that although your basket can fit 20, you may be overloading it and should perhaps go down to 14-18g.

**EDIT** Sorry - I got my figures mixed up. That 50mg is for a large (say 10g) single shot... you're looking at 80-100mg for your 20g shot (on average).

So that puts you at, say, 100mg x 5 shots = 500mg, which is classed as a fairly heavy caffeine intake.

But everyone has a different tolerance.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

if you're hitting an ideal extraction yeild that's >3.6g per shot of dissolved solids, x5 = 18g.

Equivalent perhaps to drinking 3 pints of brewed coffee (though probably a little less caffeine)...I think that is a lot, I wouldn't recommend it.

If the PF is spouted, let one run stream into the drip tray and/or use a slightly smaller dose.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

I have been sticking to the double basket as others have advised during my learning process. I get the shakes and heart flutter when I get given a too string instant coffee but never had these symptoms even with 19gm shots


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I tend to notice the caffeine more in instant & some brewed styles (just the word "Aeropress" is making me twitch right now)...I guess if you're not feeling any symptoms (that you are already familiar with) & if Mike says its within sensible perameters...then you're good.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> A 20g dose is going to yield on average 50mg. From what I've read, on a daily basis you should have no more than around 300mg to prevent long-term issues. That puts you under the max.
> 
> The other point though is that although your basket can fit 20, you may be overloading it and should perhaps go down to 14-18g.


**EDIT** Sorry - I got my figures mixed up. That 50mg is for a large (say 10g) single shot... you're looking at 80-100mg for your 20g shot (on average).

So that puts you at, say, 100mg x 5 shots = 500mg, which is classed as a fairly heavy caffeine intake.

But everyone has a different tolerance.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Depends whether your double filter basket is a small (12g), large (14g) or extra large (18g). These gram weights are nominal. What's the depth of your filter basket ?


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

espressotechno said:


> Depends whether your double filter basket is a small (12g), large (14g) or extra large (18g). These gram weights are nominal. What's the depth of your filter basket ?


My original post said:

"The double 58mm Portafilter that came with my machine appears to be of 20gm capacity". I'm loading 19gms


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If you ask a server in a restaurant how much wine you can have whilst legally being allowed to drive the line they should toe is to say that they are not allowed to give such advice.

Some people will drink a glass and be fine, others might kill someone.

My point is that its a hugely relative question, if I drank that much coffee I wouldn't function properly, I would be incapable of holding down an intelligent conversation and I would probably die of a heart attack. You may be totally different.

Have a quick wikipedia of the effects of too much caffeine consumption, and try to asses yourself as to how much you consume. It really is very bad for you to consume too much of anything, be it caffeine, alcohol, tobacco, less legal drugs, or even just food. Too much of anything is a bad thing, try to tame your intake a bit


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

Let me refine my question a little or perhaps I should say more than a little. Everyone who buys a Duetto will get a single and a double Portafilter. Most advice I read here says that learning to make good expresso is better pulling doubles. So then Duetto users using Izzi supplied 58mm baskets will like me be loading at least 18gm to get anywhere near using finger levelling. My load is 19gm and the level is still below the top before tamping.

It is because of this that I wondered if others like me are drinking too much coffee?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Dont level the basket.

Is it too much? Depends on the headspace of your machine. There needs to be room for expansion. Maybe it can handle 19/20g. Best not.

It has nothing to do with drinking too much. It is about allowing to espresso to extract correctly, at the desired concentration.


----------

